# Another First For Me



## egyptiandan (Apr 7, 2008)

And probably for North America  Meet Toni my first Caspian greek tortoise, T.g.buxtoni, hatchling.  She started to hatch this morning.






Danny


----------



## HermanniChris (Apr 7, 2008)

awesome Dan


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow, the first for you, NA and already named. Gave me shivers, how proud you must be. Her carapace looks beautiful from what I can see. I can't wait to see her after she has fully enter the world. I know you probably canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t either. Congratulations Danny.


----------



## hystrix (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations Danny!! Toni is lovely.
Can you please post the picture of the parents, whenever you get a chance? I have never seen a Caspian Greek, and couldn't find any pics on the web.

Em


----------



## Jentortmom (Apr 7, 2008)

Congrats Danny!!!! Can't wait to see Toni outside the shell completly!!! What a cutie she is..


----------



## janiedough (Apr 7, 2008)

i want to see a video of these things hatching - the next one of yall who have babies - record it!!! how long does it take?


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 7, 2008)

Janiedough, my greek took 3 days.


----------



## stells (Apr 8, 2008)

Great news and pics Danny xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
can't wait to see Toni out


----------



## cvalda (Apr 8, 2008)

WOOOHOOOOOOOOO! So many exciting baby tort things happening!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 8, 2008)

Really cool Danny! Congrats!


----------



## ukphd (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow - congratulations! She's beautiful


----------



## JustAnja (Apr 8, 2008)

Congrats Danny! Thats fantastic!


----------



## egyptiandan (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks Chris, Robyn, Em, Jen, Janie, Kelly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx, Kelly,
Dee, Nancy and Anja 

I couldn't be more thrilled. 

Here are mom and dad Em  Mom first, than dad.

















Danny


----------



## hystrix (Apr 8, 2008)

WOW Danny, gorgeous torts. Thanks for the pictures of mom and dad. I love the marbly carapace. If you don't mind me asking, what are the distinguishing feature? why are they so rare in the US? Like Anja said somewhere before, Greeks are addictive. All these different subspecies..

Thanks.
Em


----------



## egyptiandan (Apr 8, 2008)

It's the flared marginals and the very round and domed carapace in females. Males tend to be a bit more elongated. On the plastron the pectoral seam (where the pectoral scutes meet in the center of the plastron) is the shortest seam.
Not many came in the country 6 to 8 years ago. Where they are from, they aren't collected much. Most people I'm sure have no clue what they have, if they are still alive.
You might be able to find some more info if you search Testudo graeca perses. Thats what the newest off shoot of buxtoni was. Mine do look more like the description of perses, but DNA says they are the same as buxtoni.

Danny


----------



## pealow (Apr 8, 2008)

Aint she a beauty!

Paula


----------



## hystrix (Apr 8, 2008)

very cool. Thanks Danny 

Em


----------

